# rat cage ? help



## fallenalias

when i first got my rats i knew alot about rats but not as much as i know now,so i got a nice aquarium for my first 2 rats, yukina and cleopatra. they were actually from a wild rat litter someone found and brought in to petco (once again i didnt know much about rat mills and about rat breeders) but i got them (they looked identical but after awhile i caught on to thier personalities (cleopatra wouldnt eat the little bits of apple i sometimes gave as treats) cleopatra died,(unknown cause) she was alittle over a year old, i 
still have her sister yukina, shes smaller than most adult female rats ive seen

after cleopatra died i searched and searched for a rat breeder near me, i couldnt find any and i was worried about losing yukina aswell, so i found a private breeder on craigslist, she had 2 baby female rats, i coulnt choose and i knew the cage could only fit 2, thats when my dad said i could get both and he agreed to buy a bigger cage, he hasnt. 

so i have 1 small adult rat and 2 rats under 6 months old (but growing fast !)

i need some easy ideas for a home made rat cage, perferably on the cheap side 
i have 1 hamster cage my friend gave me, a small wire cage and a smaller aquarium my mom gave me, i use the small wire cage to hold the ratties when i clean thier cage

homemade rat ideas ? i have a dresser i dont use anymore that i dont use 
could i somehow expand the rat cage i have now ? 










i put the wire part of the cage on top of the aquarium i have 
would it possible to get the wire part off the spare cage and make a small second level ?



any homemade rat ideas will be *very * appreciated ! ;D


----------



## hansloas

If you have an old bookshelf, you could make that into a Grotto type thing. http://dapper.com.au/grotto.htm
You'd only need hardware cloth and some extra wood for the door frame. But, besides that, I don't know.


----------



## eddricksmommy101

Go to walmart,

buy a big plastic tub, big enough for 3 rats.

Cut into the side of it a square, then use zip ties to attach chicken wire to it so they can breathe. Do this for the top too.

Then put bedding in, toys, food, water. Etc.

This works well i have heard.

Make sure the top locks into place.

like this.

http://bit.ly/dhdwfk

Thats just a picture to show you what the top should do. Get a BIG tub. With a top that latches like that.

Its pretty cheap and easy to make..

Hope you like it!


----------



## fallenalias

we actually have an old bookcase in our storage room, but my dad doesnt want me to make it into a rat cage (also its very heavy) but i could possible figure out a way to do the same thing i would with a book case only with a dresser ? 

and i have seen the plastic tub cages and those would be easy and cheap but how could i add levels ? 

thank you both ;D


----------



## eddricksmommy101

Add blocks of bulsa wood for levels. Different sizes make it fun for ratties to climb on! 

And it files their nails!


----------



## hansloas

Yeah, take the bulsa wood, and screw a bolt into the side, with a washer on the end. screw it so that it stays on the chicken wire. 
I will try to find a picture to show what I mean.









That's the bookcase cage, super easy to make.









Plastic tub cage. Kinda small for a longterm cage, but it's a start. but, get more ventilation by chicken wire-ing the sides. :]


----------



## lilangel

A tub cage is not a cage for rats >.< many use those only to transport them to the vets and such that is not a home. Do not make that for them to live in forever not good. You can make it for them as a travel cage though but many use cat carriers or large hamster cages 

here is ideas on making a homemade cage http://www.dapper.com.au/grotto.htm you can basically make it out of anything that is solid wood like dressers,shelf ect. 

Just do a search in google also for ideas "homemade rat cage"

Goodluck


----------



## eddricksmommy101

I know its not for long term. But for a while until they can get a better cage it will work


----------



## lilangel

EddricksMommy101 said:


> I know its not for long term. But for a while until they can get a better cage it will work


Yes but then they should just keep them in the tank until they can make/get a cage and save the extra money to build/buy . A bin is not much bigger then the tank maybe higher a bit but if this is all only temp they should be ok for a bit like a month at most i would say. And a tank or bin is the same thing, just one is plastic and the other is glass.

I have this for my mouse http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-64-Qt-Latch-Box-Green-Glaze-Set-of-6/13376577?findingMethod=rr 64 quart one and its big for her but not big at all for a rat let alone two. the size of that tub is 26" L x 16" W x 12"H see if its about the same size as your tank i guess. Because if you do this with the tub you will need the tub($10) netting($10 about) and plus the other items needed so id say save the $20+ and put it towards the homemade cage they plan on building 
http://www.bitterepiphany.com/bin_cage.html

Edited for typos >.<


----------



## Kiko

Just make sure to clean the tank sides daily. Ammonia build up can make rats sick over time.

And tote and the tank are basically the same thing, but you CAN get a larger tote, and cut out the sides for better ventilation if it is gonna be more then a month. And the larger chicken wire is much easier to hang hammocks from 

In Fact If you look on some hamster forums, they have awesome pics of stacked Bins.
TIt would still be short term, cause rats love to climb and chew. But a good consideration for short term housing 
Good luck.

PS. Try looking in the Pics of my Cage thread, is has some good ideas for homemade cages.


----------



## fallenalias

i wipe the sides with unsented baby wipes and then wipe with a damp wash cloth every morning 

im going to try to convince my dad to help me make a rat cage out of the dresser or go buy a bookase to make a rat cage out of

im really starting to like the ratcage-out-of-a-dresser idea, its a really big dresser and we dont have any use for it 

the rat calulator says it can hold 7 rats if space is used wisely ! 
i dont plan on having that many (i have 3 hyper female rats right now)
but the private breeder i got 2 of my rats from tells me whenever she has a new rat litter and it would be nice to have the option to get another rat ^^


----------

